# [BASH] Necesito un script.

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buenas gente, si hubiera algún gentil mago de bash que me pueda sacar del paso, necesito un script que se ejecute todos los días a la misma hora (lo haré con cron) y mueva todo el contenido de un directorio arbitrario a una carpeta nueva que debería crearse y que tenga como nombre la fecha actual, solo la fecha, sin la hora...

A ver si un día de estos junto coraje y aprendo a programar en bash...

Desde ya muchas gracias por adelantado.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

no puedo creer que no sabes algo....

bueno, te paso el dato.

con 

```
mkdir `date +%d-%m-%y`
```

 creas un directorio con fecha-mes-año por ejemplo ahora te crea un directorio 02-10-10

el script quedaria algo asi:

```
#!/bin/bash

DIR=`date +%d-%m-%y`

mkdir $DIR && mv /directorioorigen/* /destino/$DIR
```

no lo probé, pero debería andar bien

saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> no puedo creer que no sabes algo....
> 
> bueno, te paso el dato.

 

Yo tampoco se escribir esas madriolas

QUE VERGUENZA!!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> no puedo creer que no sabes algo....
> 
> bueno, te paso el dato.
> 
> con 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

Gracias che! No, no sé programar un carajo, nunca me gustó esa parte, usando Gentoo debería no? Una verguenza que haya venido a preguntar algo tan simple, debería haberlo deducido solo  :Very Happy: 

Gracias de nuevo, ya lo pongo en práctica.

Salud!

----------

